# hot room finished at last!



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

at long last have finally finished my venomous room, decided to construct a separate building rather than use a room in the house


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Very nice and a credit to you .


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

That looks awesome mate. I hope your inspector thinks so too.

Unless you already have your license and it's just an upgrade.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

awsome well done


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

very nice indeed Paul. regards roger.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

looks really good mate


----------



## redlion (Sep 12, 2009)

what hots have you got


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

redlion said:


> what hots have you got


none yet just waiting for my inspection, hopefully in time for houten!


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

your room looks superb paul, good job! Very nice finish on the vivariums aswell!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

wow very nice bud did you do all the work or did you get the pros in to do the work


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks good Paul! Fingers crossed for the inspection.


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

hey Paul!

Looks real smart! Well done!!

Cheers

Ty


----------



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

nice room:2thumb:. hope the inspection goes well!!

what are you going to get first? must get some picture up when you got it ya!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> wow very nice bud did you do all the work or did you get the pros in to do the work


 the only bits i didnt do myself were the brickwork and the plastering, i no my limits lol


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Paul,

The room is very impressive, looks the part to me.

Fingers crossed.

Dave


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

thank you everyone, jus got to find some money for houten now, went slightly over budjet!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> thank you everyone, jus got to find some money for houten now, went slightly over budjet!


if you don't mind me asking how much did that all cost you sorry for being a bit cheeky


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

very nice m8 well done : victory:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> if you don't mind me asking how much did that all cost you sorry for being a bit cheeky


its ok not got an exact figure but everything in it cost me sumwhere between 4 and 5 grand, alot more than i first thort but i didnt cut corners on anythin, the insulation alone cost over 400 quid!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Seems like a good price for all the work you have put in i reckon the inspector will be amazed but all the work you have done


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

i hope so, have kept in contact and had the inspector out as iv been building it so fingers crossed i hope there wont be any major problems


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Got any DWA on the wish list when you go out to the shows


----------



## 70ridgeway (Mar 3, 2008)

looks amazing what a awsome job you have done


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Got any DWA on the wish list when you go out to the shows


gona start with a few crotalus species at 1st and maybe a nice bitis gabonica, got a huge wishlist lol but not in any mad rush to fill all my vivs with dwa just yet!


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks great Paul,well done.I am sure everything will be ok with the visit.

Roy.


----------



## Jake201 (Mar 26, 2008)

Brilliant work mate well done and good luck =D

Dont you need to have a 2 door exit tho ? :whistling2:

I hope to get a room like that soon


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

The first picture shows the two doors! :lol2:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

looks amazing mate : victory:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Jake201 said:


> Brilliant work mate well done and good luck =D
> 
> Dont you need to have a 2 door exit tho ? :whistling2:
> 
> I hope to get a room like that soon


Easy answer is is up to your council and its not a requirement in some areas


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Tthe hotroom looks sweet, Paul! Nice job.

What will ya do when all that space is used up? lol


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Tthe hotroom looks sweet, Paul! Nice job.
> 
> What will ya do when all that space is used up? lol


build an extension lol, to be honest i havent the time for a large collection so will just stick to the space iv got, at the mo iv got 14 animals only half of which are hots, will eventually be moving some of the non venomous on but im in no rush


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> build an extension lol, to be honest i havent the time for a large collection so will just stick to the space iv got, at the mo iv got 14 animals only half of which are hots, will eventually be moving some of the non venomous on but im in no rush


 
Non-Venomous are always safe to keep inside the house...How many Vivaiums do you have in that room? Nice finishing too, who built/where did you obtain these?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> *Non-Venomous are always safe to keep inside the house...*How many Vivaiums do you have in that room? Nice finishing too, who built/where did you obtain these?


So if a large retic, burm or conda gets loose it's safe? Same with some smaller ones if you have cats, dogs etc. : victory:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> So if a large retic, burm or conda gets loose it's safe? Same with some smaller ones if you have cats, dogs etc. : victory:


 
Paul is experienced enough to ensure that wouldn't happen, or the chances being slim.

I see you're point with an inexperienced keeper....But who in their right mind would invest in a large constricter without experience?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Non-Venomous are always safe to keep inside the house...How many Vivaiums do you have in that room? Nice finishing too, who built/where did you obtain these?


 
iv no room in the house for vivs anymore which is 1 of the reasons i built a separate room, the only non venomous il definatly be keeping are my 2 albino burms which are currently housed in a 13 ft viv, a bit big for the house, there are 8 vivs in total plus a sealed rack for tubs etc, i built all the vivs myself


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Paul is experienced enough to ensure that wouldn't happen, or the chances being slim.
> 
> I see you're point with an inexperienced keeper....But who in their right mind would invest in a large constricter without experience?


You'd be surprised.

And I in no way took a dig at Pauls experiance, just you made your post seem that for any keeper, with any snake. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Super finish on those vivs, might have to pinch the idea for my snakes needed an idea for a blank wall I have.

Hope inspection goes well for you.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Paul is experienced enough to ensure that wouldn't happen, or the chances being slim.
> 
> I see you're point with an inexperienced keeper....But who in their right mind would invest in a large constricter without experience?[/QUOT
> 
> some of the large constrictors ie burms are so readily available now that alot of people buy them without doing there homework


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> So if a large retic, burm or conda gets loose it's safe? Same with some smaller ones if you have cats, dogs etc. : victory:


Whats your point ?.How many people in the uk,have been killed by snakes in the last 10 yrs, ? and how many people have been killed by cows ?.

Roy.


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

tengalms said:


> Whats your point ?.How many people in the uk,have been killed by snakes in the last 10 yrs, ? and how many people have been killed by cows ?.
> 
> Roy.


And by the way,i have a western diamondback rattlesnake and a license.

roy.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

tengalms said:


> Whats your point ?.How many people in the uk,have been killed by snakes in the last 10 yrs, ? and how many people have been killed by cows ?.
> 
> Roy.


 
roy shouldnt you be stripping wallpaper instead of lazing about on the internet? haha


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Paul is experienced enough to ensure that wouldn't happen, or the chances being slim.
> 
> I see you're point with an inexperienced keeper....But who in their right mind would invest in a large constricter without experience?


I assume by that statement,that you actually know Paul ?.

Roy.


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> roy shouldnt you be stripping wallpaper instead of lazing about on the internet? haha


Hey,i need a break.I am trying to help you here!!!!!.

why do i bother?.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

tengalms said:


> I assume by that statement,that you actually know Paul ?.
> 
> Roy.


no he doesnt, unless you class a conversation on facebook as "knowing" me


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> no he doesnt, unless you class a conversation on facebook as "knowing" me


I def know now,why i really try not to get involved with this cr_p.

But sometimes you just have to !!!.

Roy


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

was just thinkin that, ahh well something to do when the weathers crappy!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Its a shame people buy these large constricters without experience...

They can be just as dangerous as venomous snakes, I dont think Vendors should sell to in-experienced people. You can tell experience by the questions people ask.


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice set up there, I can see a lot of effort was put in.

I take it everything went well with the inspection.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

thank you and yes it did both the vet and the inspector were made up with it, made all the hours of sloggin away seem worthwhile in the end!


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

Well good luck with your venture and hope all goes well with your hot keeping.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> thank you and yes it did both the vet and the inspector were made up with it, made all the hours of sloggin away seem worthwhile in the end!


 
Your hot room is fit for a King!

I'm moving in there....I'll give the snakes rent! LOL...

Those Vivariums are amazing....I didnt think you could get self-built vivs as good as that.


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> Its a shame people buy these large constricters without experience...
> 
> They can be just as dangerous as venomous snakes, I dont think Vendors should sell to in-experienced people. You can tell experience by the questions people ask.


Where's your evidence to suggest this? Give me a burm or retic over a venomous any day of the week, at least an extra person is always an advantage.

That's become quite evident.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Just realised Paul, posted in your thread completely off topic! Sorry for the clogging mate. (Bit late? D

An excellent room and a fantastic piece of inspiration for those who want their own reptile room in the near future (Not necessarily hot room!) Really well set up .


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

kelboy said:


> Where's your evidence to suggest this? Give me a burm or retic over a venomous any day of the week, at least an extra person is always an advantage.
> 
> That's become quite evident.


 
Indeed....Large constricters being sold as a first snake is what I was getting at.

I wouldnt even dream of getting a large constricter for a first snake.


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> Indeed....Large constricters being sold as a first snake is what I was getting at.
> 
> I wouldnt even dream of getting a large constricter for a first snake.


A lot of them aren't bad first snakes if you buy them as a neonate, and they grow with your experience. As long as research is done beforehand and common sense is exercised, it is a safe hobby.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

kelboy said:


> A lot of them aren't bad first snakes if you buy them as a neonate, and they grow with your experience. As long as research is done beforehand and common sense is exercised, it is a safe hobby.


 
If baught as neonates, they can be taimed down can't they? As they grow older you become more aware.

I was thinking more of people getting adult retics, burms and rocks for a first snake, not so much neonates.

Baby snakes are cute


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

that look awsome


----------



## MrDimmu (Oct 17, 2007)

One day i hope to Have a Special Liek Rep room ... i can dream, Yours Looks awesome


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

thank you to everybody for their complements, will post some pics of the inhabitants soon


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Now that is a gorgeous room hope the inhabitants show you their happiness but not with a kiss hey?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

haha hopefully not! (touches wood)


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> Now that is a gorgeous room hope the inhabitants show you their happiness but not with a kiss hey?


 
Nothing wrong with a kiss from one of the inhabitants, aslong as it doesn't go wild and give him a love bite. lol


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

May I ask where you got the sign from ? the one on the second entry door.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

i did it myself on word, can print you off a few copys if u want some?


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

thats AWESOME!!! utterly amazing!
good work!
x


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

ChloEllie said:


> thats AWESOME!!! utterly amazing!
> good work!
> x


thank you :2thumb:


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> Indeed....Large constricters being sold as a first snake is what I was getting at.
> 
> I wouldnt even dream of getting a large constricter for a first snake.


But you started a long thread about starting your snake keeping experience with venomous as your first snake !!! - So if I read your ill thought comments correctly, it's OK for someone like you with no experience of keeping snakes to start with a venomous snake, which could kill or seriously give you a near death experience, but not to start with boa or burmese...


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Paul, we've never met, but I take my hat off to you. Your reptile room is the dogs Bo**ox mate...


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Malc said:


> But you started a long thread about starting your snake keeping experience with venomous as your first snake !!! - So if I read your ill thought comments correctly, it's OK for someone like you with no experience of keeping snakes to start with a venomous snake, which could kill or seriously give you a near death experience, but not to start with boa or burmese...


 
OK! - lol...I have now learned though, that it is practically a thoughtless idea and starting small is the safest option.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

paulrimmer69 said:


> i did it myself on word, can print you off a few copys if u want some?


 
I would very much appreciate that will PM my address.
I will of course pay for postage , ink etc.
(should do it my self really but as soon as there's ink in the printer the kids see it off ! so I now refuse to but any. I am a mean old GIT )
tA


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Malc said:


> Paul, we've never met, but I take my hat off to you. Your reptile room is the dogs Bo**ox mate...


 
thank you mal, the comments are much appreciated!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

AZUK said:


> I would very much appreciate that will PM my address.
> I will of course pay for postage , ink etc.
> (should do it my self really but as soon as there's ink in the printer the kids see it off ! so I now refuse to but any. I am a mean old GIT )
> tA


 
not a problem, im sure iv still got the disk with it on somewhere but if not il just photocopy it, dont worry bout any postage wev got hundreds of pre paid envelopes at work haha


----------



## jonnymoose (Mar 25, 2009)

i have no experience with any dwa at all so i could not comment if it meets requirements of your council however it looks really really good mate, i wish you the best with your first hot.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

thank you, so far so good!


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

That just looks so amazing, I'd love to have a space like that even for a good non venomous collection. Good luck.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

thank you


----------



## divvydamo666 (Nov 26, 2009)

wow thats really nice:2thumb:


----------



## Cmore (Nov 5, 2009)

That is a amazing room. I'd like something like that just for keeping non dwa species in


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

Amazing! how long did it take to complete mate?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Absolutely awesome mate.


How are you heating the vivs? What is the structure like (vents at the back, cavity behind or back wall of viv = back wall?), is there space between top of one viv and bottom of other? I notice the bottom is huge - how is it not sagging in the middle with the weight of the others?

...sorry about all the questions, but as soon as I move, I'm coming for your blueprints!


Cheers

Andy


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

top stuff mate, as andy said blueprints would be awesome. i am soon to start work on a similar room in a seperate building and that would be a fantastic outcome!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quick Paul get down to the patant office then sell the plans for a good profit....lol


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks again everybody for their comments, never thought id get anywhere near this amount of complements lol!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> Quick Paul get down to the patant office then sell the plans for a good profit....lol


haha wish i could say it all came from my head but got the idea from looking at roys hotroom, if you think mines good you should see his


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Absolutely awesome mate.
> 
> 
> How are you heating the vivs? What is the structure like (vents at the back, cavity behind or back wall of viv = back wall?), is there space between top of one viv and bottom of other? I notice the bottom is huge - how is it not sagging in the middle with the weight of the others?
> ...


 
hi andy all the vivs are built either in 6x2 or 4x2 units then split into 3x2 or 2x2 apart from the bottom viv which is an 8x2 and a 5x2 with a removable partition in the middle making a 13x2 which i use for my burms, i made a curved wooden bracket in the middle of the 8x2 to prevent it sagging plus all the vivs are made from 3/4 ply which is pretty rigid in itself, all the vivs are screwed together bottom sides and top making the whole structure solid then faced with beech melamine, this allowed me to double vent all the vivs inside and out for added security, all the vents face into the room for better airflow as there is only a tiny gap behind for the wiring, all the vivs are heated with ceramics on pulse stats, found this the most economical way of heating as the heat from the lower vivs helps heat the upper 1s, all electrics are in the cupboard space above the vivs for easy access, any questions or if you need any help feel free to ask!:lol2:


----------

